# Thinking of flogging Showshine



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Like someone else on here I have moved into a different area of business and Showshine will be leaving us (i'll stll be here but not under this name)

I will be selling the van with everything in it - Ill post up on the sale section soon. 

Sad to see Showshine go but someone will have her from me


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck with whatever your going to do next


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Good Luck mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

No more detailing then buddy?


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Jesus christ everyone seems to be packing it up sorry to here that mate hope your next venture is a success :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck with the new venture Lee. Is this what you mentioned to me a while back?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

You have a pm :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Like someone else on here I have moved into a different area of business and Showshine will be leaving us *(i'll stll be here but not under this name)*


There was me thinking we'd finally got rid of you :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

I will be detailing but not as my main business - Ant and Dubber you have pm


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Best of luck on the new venture..... many thanks for welcoming me on DW recently,... glad that you will still be around.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

You going into the grumpy old bugger mining industry aren't you? 

I kid, good luck in your new venture fella


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Good luck Lee, what is the new direrction??


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

good luck with what ever u will be doing now.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Replied speak to you in the morning :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks ace Lee.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

good luck with the new venture, nice chat yesterday after taking the af spirt off your hands, many thanks mark


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Good Luck with the new venture :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Best of luck mate in whatever you decide to do :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Good Luck Lee!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow!

Good luck Lee.

Whats the new venture then?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

good luck bud.

im sure i read something the other day about a sideline that you have running. involves selling stuff, but i forget the name. i looked at the website, im sure it was you.

is that what you will be going into more?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Seems like a few well known names are coming out the detailing game! ! ! 

Good luck with the new venture


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck Showy

Kev


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Best of luck in your new challenge Lee.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MirfieldMat said:


> good luck bud.
> 
> im sure i read something the other day about a sideline that you have running. involves selling stuff, but i forget the name. i looked at the website, im sure it was you.
> 
> is that what you will be going into more?


110% mate - I can't and wouldn't post anything related to it on here just yet but may be able to in the near future 
I was going to stop posting but it took me 9 hours and i was back on here again :lol:

Didn;t want to be posting under the Showshine name as it won't be accepting new work but my new business will be but there is a conflict between what im doing and site rules but it will all work out in the end :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I will be on the phone at 9 in morning :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Top man


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

oh come on, i wana know now :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry to give the game away... but good luck with the cheerleading...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Busted


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that buddy but good luck in the future :thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Showshine said:


> 110% mate - I can't and wouldn't post anything related to it on here just yet but may be able to in the near future
> I was going to stop posting but it took me 9 hours and i was back on here again :lol:
> 
> Didn;t want to be posting under the Showshine name as it won't be accepting new work but my new business will be but there is a conflict between what im doing and site rules but it will all work out in the end :thumb:


i did have a good look round the website. I have checked my history to see if i can find it but i cleared it all 2 days ago :wall:

it looked like some good stuff on it.

may pay a visit to the website (if i find it again) when the christmas period has been and gone and money is back to being sensible again.

good luck, again.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

You have nice legs :doublesho:lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

CCC... am I right?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Im Bloody intrigued now as to the new venture and the conflict of interest on here post,talk about gettin us interested Lee,lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Let's talk about showshine before I get banned plus it's not fair on manufacturers on here  

Thanks for your kind messages


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

msb said:


> good luck with the new venture, nice chat yesterday after taking the af spirt off your hands, many thanks mark


Got a whole new pot to myself now. You will enjoy that wax bud


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Jody, why did you have quick access to that picture?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good luck big fella..

was expecting this to come eventually, with the recent chats.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> good luck big fella..
> 
> was expecting this to come eventually, with the recent chats.


Same here...

Good uck with the new venture 

I'm sure we will see you around in the future on here... all be it a different company. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All the best with new venture...:wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck Lee, I have been following you with interest.

Your the 6th person I know now who have changed direction.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers steve

Thing is, I have made some decent money and there is a living - a good living to be had but I can't run Showshine properly whilst im doing other things so it wouldn't be fair to continue half hearted when someone else can have the business and take it in their direction. 

:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I'd like to thank you lee for all the support and suggestions you have given me on here since I became a member. It's a real shame your giving it up but I know of your new venture and I will be following you with great interest.

All the best matey, I'm sure it will work very well for you


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

All the very best with the new venture, Lee. Hope you'll be able to put more details on DW soon. :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

All the best Lee, I hope everything works out for you fella, Now what have you got in that van I could use:thumb:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Are you going to be a Banker?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Not quite RPP ;D


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Just seen this, sorry late reply, best of luck Lee :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers bud


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

good luck :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

All the best lad:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Best of luck Lee, I'm glad your sticking around mate


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

All the best with your new venture


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*All the best on your new venture Lee , hope it all works out for you .:wave:

Good luck !

And thanks for your kind comments on my threads much appreciated mate :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Good Luck mate, really want to know what your doing now! 

haha

Nick


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I didnt realise you where the GC moderator, and 9,610 posts, You need to get out more haha.

Good luck to erm... US with the new venture  haha


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Best of luck with the next chapter in your life Lee. Sure you'll do well mate. :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Lee, good luck with sale mate n we will have a chat about the recent conversations when i get back mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheers all

Yeah Russ, spk soon bud


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Best of luck with the new venture mate, hope everything works out perfect for you :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Cornwall desperately needs good mobile detailers!! Well ones that actually get back to you and do complex stuff like keep appointments...

Best of luck - sounds like you ought to be a high end driving instructor!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol

My advanced driving days are over


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Best of luck with your new venture mate, not that you need luck as you have obviously got what it takes to make a success of whatever you plan to do.

All the best to you


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

£4 so we have a deal?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------

